# Purina Noble Goat



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Please tell me your thoughts on Purina's Noble Goat. I thought I was happy w/the brand I feed them, but I saw what Purina Equine Senior did for my 2 horses in 2 months and I am astrounded! I am considering switching the goats to Noble Goat. 

Thoughts?

Suggestions??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I myself do not like Purina..... I use Blue Seal.... I looked at the Noble Goat ingredients and the first was Processed grain by-products.....


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I found a label on-line for the show goat ration-it seemed to have the same analysis as my feed as far as protien, fiber, fat, ect. 

The reason I like the equine senior so much, I think, is that additive--amplify. I wonder if they ad anything like that to the goat feed? 

So the show ration is Honor?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I did not look at the show goat so I am not sure.... I just don't like that a by-product is the first ingredient... you know what I mean?


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I use it and like it right now. The main thing I like about the Noble Goat is it has the Ammonia Chloride in it to help prevent Urinary Calculi.

The show line of Purina is the Honor line. I just ordered a bag from the feed guy.... My babies I get next week eat feed with Rumensin in it.... which the X-Clamation has.... so am going to try that. He also said that is supposed to help bulk them up.

But I am also switching my feed around a bit.... Am going to try mixing Dumor with the Purina.... Dumor is made by Purina, but the Sweet Feed has more copper, it's cheaper, and the 2 main breeders I know use the Dumor feeds.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have never used it we use ADM products. I don't know if you have ADM down there or not but you might. If so I like the meat maker feeds.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought Noble Goat was medicated, but I'm not sure. I don't use medicated feed. They have a Goat Chow which is not medicated.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Noble Goat is medicated with Decoquinate from what I understand, but it also has the AC in it. It is a pelleted feed. The Goat Chow is a textured feed.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The Noble Goat I get from my feed man has Rumensin and Amonium Chloride. So they do make it like that. Most of the Boer people around here use Payback Boer Goat Developer which has Rumensin and AC as well. I use the Noble Goat because my feed man at the race track is a Purina dealer and I save $3.00 a sack buying it from him. When I'm really trying to get a picky goat to eat, I add Purina Omelene 200 to it. Personally I think it makes sense to feed a feed (which is technically not grain) to my goats that is made for goats. I believe in Rumensin and if you read the label, most of the stuff you want your goats to get is in Noble Goat and BGD. Sort of like dog food being good for dogs on the whole. Or cats needing cat food. I have a cat that ate dog food for an extended period because she was too stubborn to go outside to eat the cat food. She looked horrible. Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

I have used ADM and they make it 15 miles from me but I use Purina Noble Goat. I like the Deccox and AC and it is better and they like it.I have 82 feeder kids born in Jan and they will all go to market next month with an average weight of close to 60lb. Bucks and Does, I could never do that with ADM and the rest are too expensive. I will have fed just about 1.5 ton of these pellets to this bunch of kids for a total cost of 600.00. Current market value of these animals is 9840.00 I have fed free choice DDG in separate feeders and they may have eaten a ton of that at 212.00. Hay is hard to figure but would say they eat 200-300lbs a day now but over the term of 120 days probably 6 ton of hay at 40 per ton 240.00
$9840
$600-PNG
$212-DDG
$240-Hay
$244-CD&T shots
$1640-Cost of running 41 Does for 8 months
$6904 Net give or take.
These kids were weaned between 8-10 weeks of age will never be wormed, and their mothers are already bred back.
Spring kidding started 4-15 with 45 Does and I have 16 left to kid which should put me done by the end of this week, the creep feeders are already full and I expect them to start eating the pellets by their second week of life. 14 yearlings will be all that is left for June. The Does that kid in Jan will kid again in Sept.
These are by far the best looking and fastest growing non Boer kids I have raised. Wean weights were high and early which allowed me to have only a 60-75 day lactation and never lose condition in my Does.
Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I do feed the Noble Goat grower. So far I am happy with it. I feed that to my young bucks, and the kids get that plus feed from our vet mixed in. The only choice I had in pelleted grains around here are Dumor, Purina, or ADM. I was feeding Dumor, but tsc seems to never have it on the shelf, and now that I am feeding Purina can see it wasn't keeping the weight on my young bucks as well. I did try ADM, that is the feed our bucks went off of, the older buck was not eating at all for quite a few days, called the vet and couldn't find anything wrong with him other than his rumen was off. So anyways, I won't use that feed again. I don't know if it was just something wrong with a particular shipment or what, but not risking more vet bills.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I raised all my doelings on Noble Goat last year and they did very well. Also gave it to my buck. Late this winter I switched them over to Kent 18% milking goat because the Noble Goat is medicated with decoquinate as others have said and you arent supposed to feed it to lactating goats if you are drinking the milk. The Noble goat is also up to around $13/50 lbs around here and the Purina goat chow is like $15 whereas the kent I get from the elevator is $10... 

I was actually wondering if I should go back to the noble goat separately for my kids and bucks for the decocc and AC. It might making feeding and buying grain more of a pita and the kids are on Di-Methox cocci prevention plan already. Anyone think the medicated feed is worth the difference for kids?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have started useing it. They didnt like it that much because of the pellets, but am forcing them to eat it. I changed to it becuase #1 the goat chow is a few dollars more, and #2 the medicated. I have yet to have cocci, but with everyone talking about it, kinda seen it as a sign, and its as easy as putting grain out.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We got the noble goat-grower 16 for the does this week and I got the honnor show goat for the bucks--it was $19 :shocked: BUT....I am trying this feed out because when I switched my horses over to the equine senior was was also shocked at the price however they look AWESOME and I can feed ALOT less than I was--so the price, honestly, is about the same. 

Thought I was going to have to pick up hubby's eyes and put them back in the sockets when I told him how much the bucks food was :laugh: but he was a good boy and did not complain to much! 

So far mine like it-no snubbing it at the feeder. But I am still mixing the rations w/the old feed so we will see. I like the smaller pellets and it smells much more "moist" and "rich" than our old feed. 

I was wondering though about Purina's reccomended amount to feed daily and this is what I found for the Noble Goat Grower

Feed at a rate of 0.25 to 2.5 pounds per head per day 

What does that mean exactly??? :shrug: :ROFL:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Basically that means you can feed what you need or can afford to. It can be fed free choice or rationed out. Its pretty flexible but if I had feeder kids I would try to feed 1lb phpd if they would eat it. When I put feed in a trough I want them to clean it up right away if they walk away before it is all gone then I will lower the amount given the next day or next feeding. Feeder kids are best fed twice a day.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks--I will play around w/the amounts then and see. I don't grain my does very much at all (if you remember I had the one very heavy doe--whom has done a great job of trimming up :thumb: ) But I do feed my bucks quite a bit each morning and night.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm no expert, but my goats have been on Noble Goat with a mix of purina goat chow, or country acres sweet feed. Non medicated. They do very very well on it.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We've been feeding Noble goat grower to our does for a few years and I love how my kids and does look. I've actually cut everyone back because they are so fluffy this year.

I just started using the Dairy parlor mix for my milking does and they are producing more milk on that then they were on the grower  

We've tried Kent and Dumor and love how the Boers look hands down on this stuff. My bucks also eat the grower. Our new buck is really starting to look great since he's been on this. He was a little thin when we bought him.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks everyone for the support. I am excited now to see what changes come about w/the purina feed!!! :greengrin: 

I also signed up on their website--if you do that you get some card that tracks points and you also get quarterly coupons!!!


----------

